# Which Bike??



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,

Thinking of buying from BD and could use some help. I'm looking for a road bike with drop bars for recreational riding (comfort) and hopefully some centuries later this year. The bike will be ridden more for general fitness daily and possibly commuting a total of 30 miles. 

I've tested some aluminum and carbon bikes......carbon rode smooth, the aluminum more harsh. My current bike is an older converted steel mountain bike and actually takes up road bumps very nice. So I understand the difference in frame material, yet I also understand some bikes will ride better then others using similar materials. 

So, this is where you can help. 

My budget is $1600, but it would be even better to keep it under $1000 to allow for new shoes, pedals etc... 

With the idea of comfort and a more upright riding position in mind, what bike would you buy and why? 

Would you buy an aluminum bike with better components or a carbon with lower end components? 

Maybe an aluminum carbon mix, steel or a Ti bike? 

Thanks for the help. 

GF


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Aluminum frames are harsh riding but if you have a carbon fork it helps. Carbon seat or chain stays help too but the best thing you can do is go to a bigger tire. I put 700x25 tires on my old Cannondale and it really smoothed out the ride but I need a more upright ride these days so, I'm looking. 
My goal is fitness, day tours and centuries...no racing. From what I can determine, the Sprint is a more aggressive geometry, the Le Champ eases the geometry and blends comfort and aggressiveness, and the Century is the most relaxed of the three.
The Le Champ Ti is pretty sweet. Several people seem to really like it.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 

After riding carbon, aluminum and steel at some not so local bike shops, I thought carbon and steel rode the best. Except the bikes I liked were $1300 - 1800. 

To save money on an entry road bike, I ordered this bike from BD last week. 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/schwinn/schwinn_letour_legacy.htm 
The bike should arrive this week on the 11th. 

I would have liked the Le Champ Ti with rival, except it's another $900.......a little to hard to justify for someone new to the sport. Plus I realized all the bikes I tested still rode nice, they'll all do the job in getting me out on the road. The differences between some models costing twice as much is small, at least to me, so I think I made a good choice, we'll see.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I've looked at this bike too. For the money, it seems like a very nice steel bike. The 105 components would work fine for me and the steel should give a nice ride. 
I've ridden for a number of years now but I'm really looking for a tool that will provide a good ride and exercise as well as just riding enjoyment along with the occasional century. 
I think you've chosen well....enjoy!


----------



## Utah (Apr 22, 2011)

This bike is aluminum with carbon seat stays and fork. I have this frame and it is a nice ride:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/grand_sprint_x.htm

If you want the triple (30 speed) version, it is less expensive (no carbon crank):

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint_x.htm


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> For the money, it seems like a very nice steel bike. The 105 components would work fine for me and the steel should give a nice ride.


My thoughts too. 

I found similar components and wheels on name brand aluminum and carbon bikes costing $500 - 1100 more, so if this steel frame is decent, should be a nice bike for the money.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Utah said:


> This bike is aluminum with carbon seat stays and fork. I have this frame and it is a nice ride:
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/grand_sprint_x.htm
> 
> ...


Utah, I thought those bikes would make a nice compromise between ride, frame and components, except the geo appears more race oriented. Plus I read where other people had issues with the carbon to aluminum connection on the seat stay, so I was concerned about that. Then several people I know recommended steel over aluminum that really swayed my decision. 

Bottom line.....a complete steel bike with 105 for $700 just couldn't be matched anywhere I looked. Other bikes were either setup for touring and/or sporting Sora, downtube or bar end shifters.


----------

